# My Green Cracks Ready Baby!!!!!!



## cheechzilla (Aug 1, 2010)

So this is my first grow. What an experience this has been. Pretty much has consumed my life for the past 4 months. I started this grow with 3 Green Crack clones and 3 Blue Dream clones. The Blue Dream will be ready next week. I am so fucking glad it worked out like this because harvesting takes so much longer than I thought. I thought I would be Edward Scissor hands and knock these 3 girls out in 5 hours. Fuck no. It took me 5 hours just to do my first plant on Friday. Yesterday I harvested my second and I got faster and it took me 2 1/2 hours. Are these numbers accurate? Does it take you guys this long to harvest or am I just slow as fuck?Today I have to knockout the last Green Crack girl and I'll be done till next weekend. I am very happy with my results so far. I'm not weighing them while they're weight because I don't want to put These huge figures in my head and try to do the math on how much they're going to weigh after they dry. I just want to weigh them once and be happy with the dry weight total. I grew each plant with a different growing method. I LST 1, topped 1, and let 1 do her own thing. It looks like topping is the winner by eye but not by much. the LST plant didn't respond as well as I thought, but maybe its just the strain because my Blue Dream LST is doing amazing.Since I didn't make a Grow journal I anted to give my girls a farewell and let everyone enjoy as well. I'll update this thread with the results of the 3rd Green Crack and all the Blue Dreams as well as a final dry weight of each plant. Smoke report is going to be a while. I have this thing in my head were I don't want anything but perfection so I haven't trimmed a nug here and there and I'm not going to smoke until these babies are dried and cured. Well I hope you enjoy and be easy on me it's my first grow.

Equipment:
Growlab 120
400w MH (veg)
600w HPS
6 3 gal pots
FF Ocean Forrest
3 Green Crack clones, 3 Blue Dream

Nutrients:
Roots Organics by Aurora- Buddha Grow, Buddha Bloom, Trinity, and HPK
Grandma's Molasses 

I believe this was at 3 weeks into veg.

Day 40 12/12
Day 43 12/12

Day 45 12/12

All the girls getting ready to be flushed

First Green Crack. Harvested Friday June 30

Second Green Crack. Harvested Saturday June 31


3rd Green Crack. Im harvesting her today August 1

My Blue Dream that I will be harvesting next weekend.

Aftermath of the 1st Green Crack. 5 hours to do this

2nd Green Crack. This Green Crack is so sticky, frosty, and smells like pineapple. 

1st Green Crack drying

So I'll keep this updated as I harvest. If I don't get the 3rd Green Crack up tonight I'll post the pics tomorrow.


----------



## Lil Czr (Aug 1, 2010)

I think that they could use a little more time, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 1, 2010)

Lil Czr said:


> I think that they could use a little more time, but that's just my opinion.


They're good Lil Czr. They're 60% Milky and 40% Amber.


----------



## sirwolf (Aug 1, 2010)

looks good to me


----------



## citystars1117 (Aug 1, 2010)

How much was the yield? and how many plants was that? I counted 6 but I had a hard time keeping track of how many it was in a few of the pictures.


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 2, 2010)

citystars1117 said:


> How much was the yield? and how many plants was that? I counted 6 but I had a hard time keeping track of how many it was in a few of the pictures.


I don't know the yield because I don't want to weigh until they're dry. and yes there's 6 plants total but I only harvested 3 this weekend.


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 2, 2010)

So I finished this girl around 630 last night but then I got caught up watching True Blood all night. I looks like this one yielded the most.


----------



## rolled1 (Aug 2, 2010)

nice pix....thanks for posting. yup-trimming's a bitch and that'll never change. what can change is your attitude toward it, the speed at which you go and the level of perfection you demand in your finished bud. personally, I like to smoke a looser trim- as all that is just covered in tric's. if I have to trim it tighter, then I use all that for cooking-my fave is infused olive oil which can then be used in almost anything.
get a variety of scissors-it doesn;t change things much but it sure makes it easier to have the right tools.


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 2, 2010)

bravo, shit looks awsome man. this is a very nice thread to sum up the whole grow. sounds like your gonna enjoy those nuggets.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 2, 2010)

cheechzilla said:


> They're good Lil Czr. They're 60% Milky and 40% Amber.


Sure, you could chop them now. However, wouldn't you want to just give her one more week?

The difference between cutting now, rather than giving her just one more week (7days), would be very distinguishable.

Enjoy it either way though. 

looks good.


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks rolled1. Trimming is a bitch I do look for perfection and I made sure I trimmed the best of my abilities. If your bud doesn't smell and look inviting then you lost half the war. I also plan on making Gumby Hash with the trim.


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 2, 2010)

Bud nugbong thanks. I think the shit looks awesome too. I would have liked to do a Grow Journal but I didn't want to do it knowing I couldn't devote as much time into as I would want to. But there's always next grow.


----------



## Felder (Aug 2, 2010)

Good looking Grow and nice harvest. I got a green crack vegging for a couple more weeks, looking forward to it, great strain to smoke.

As for trimming, you will get faster and better at it, but it is always a chore, but one with a very nice payout. Just make sure you have a frosty beverage, something to smoke on and some good tunes and it will go by quick. 

+rep for a good looking first grow


----------



## citystars1117 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks good man!


----------



## german1989 (Aug 2, 2010)

nice grow mate..ive been reading about this strain its so hard to get the seeds theres literally no where to buy them from any way have a good smoke and what was the dry weight ?


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 3, 2010)

Felder said:


> Good looking Grow and nice harvest. I got a green crack vegging for a couple more weeks, looking forward to it, great strain to smoke.
> 
> As for trimming, you will get faster and better at it, but it is always a chore, but one with a very nice payout. Just make sure you have a frosty beverage, something to smoke on and some good tunes and it will go by quick.
> 
> +rep for a good looking first grow


Good luck with your Grow you got going on and I always have a cold on.


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 3, 2010)

german1989 said:


> nice grow mate..ive been reading about this strain its so hard to get the seeds theres literally no where to buy them from any way have a good smoke and what was the dry weight ?


 To my knowledge Green Crack is a clone only strain. Its actually got some old story behind it from the 80's. I'm sure you can find it in one of the threads, it's a interesting read. Is it true? I'm not sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2010)

Looking fking great cheech! Amazing first grow dude!!!! Do you have the time to explain your drying conditions? Im sure you did the research and are doing it by the book and some, just like the rest of your grow... but would still like to hear how your doing it. Once again GREAT SHIT CHEECH congats!


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 3, 2010)

Drying conditions are good. My plan was to dry everything in the tent but the Blue Dream is still in there. I'm using the cardboard box method on the Green Crack. I have each plant in their own box with a fan exhausting out stale air and humidity as it accumulates. Temps stay between 75-77F and humidity is around 33-36%. I plan on drying until the stems snap (about 5 days) then jar and cure for 3 weeks.


----------



## ftpstrangr (Aug 3, 2010)

cheechzilla said:


> So I finished this girl around 630 last night but then I got caught up watching True Blood all night. I looks like this one yielded the most.
> 
> View attachment 1077061View attachment 1077060


Hey i had a question for you. I'm a couple days away from my first harvest, and i was wondering. With the smaller nuggets to left, whats the right way to dry those? Are you going to hang each individual?..(that sounds tedious :/) i read you were using the cardboard technique? just letting them sit in a box? any elaboration would be awesome

looks like a great grow though! congrats


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2010)

IT looks like some mighty fine green crack


----------



## MuppetMan1989 (Aug 3, 2010)

mmm can i try? good job man awesome first grow!


----------



## Big Raw J (Aug 3, 2010)

Thats a helluva first grow man. You should be very proud. How dose it feel to know you grew that shit?!


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Aug 4, 2010)

*Nice harvest man looks like your gonna get a good number in the end *


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 4, 2010)

ftpstrangr said:


> Hey i had a question for you. I'm a couple days away from my first harvest, and i was wondering. With the smaller nuggets to left, whats the right way to dry those? Are you going to hang each individual?..(that sounds tedious :/) i read you were using the cardboard technique? just letting them sit in a box? any elaboration would be awesome
> 
> looks like a great grow though! congrats


What I did with the smaller nugs was space them out on the bottom of the box.


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 4, 2010)

Big Raw J said:


> Thats a helluva first grow man. You should be very proud. How dose it feel to know you grew that shit?!


It feels nice that I grew this. Can't wait to smoke it. And I just jarred the first 2 plants today. I will update with pix and the weights of each plant and the grand total of the 3 tomorrow.


----------



## rolo (Aug 4, 2010)

sounds good let me know how the taste is on that green crack looks really good


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 4, 2010)

Great harvest man, really well done! Sub'd for total dry weight. +rep


----------



## ftpstrangr (Aug 5, 2010)

How long did it take to dry your plants?


----------



## mustang05racerx (Aug 5, 2010)

great work burn one for me just love the GC


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 5, 2010)

Cant wait to see the final weight and how it smokes.


----------



## xican22 (Aug 5, 2010)

looks great man. Good 1st grow... hope i get good harvest i'm still waiting for my plants to start budding!


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 5, 2010)

After 5 days of drying I jarred the GC. I was surprised myself by the total weight I had gotten off these plants. I am really looking forward to my Blue Dream Harvest now since they are going to yield 2x as much as the GC.I don't have a smoke report because I want to cure it before I smoke. I want it to be perfect. But here's some pics of my dried GC, hope you enjoy. I have each plant numbered so you can go back to the first page to see each plant and then see her final weight.

This is GC#1. She was the runt of the bunch but still pulled of over an oz. Her total weight was 45.6 g.

This is GC#2 she's the money maker of the 3 plants. Her total was 67.1 g.

GC#3 came in 2nd with a total of 60.8 g.

The total weight of all 3 GC combined is 173.5 g. I'm very satisfied with this. It's my first grow and I only expect no more than an oz. from each. Depending on how she smokes I might not grow her again because I want something that yields a little higher. The plus on the GC is quick flowering time. At 8 wks the plants were 60% milky and 40% amber. All and all I am very happy with my results. I have learned a number of things from this grow and I didn't take any shortcuts. I did my research before I jumped into it and these forums have taught me a everything I know. I thank all of you for creating grow journals for us to watch and learn from. I still have 3 Blue Dreams to harvest. I was going to harvest this weekend but they need another week. I will udate this thread with the BD harvest as well. I hope all of you enjoyed and happy growing - Cheechzilla


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 5, 2010)

great job man! you're set for awhile with that stash!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2010)

Great job cheech. I wanna see some BD!


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 13, 2010)

cheechzilla said:


> After 5 days of drying I jarred the GC. I was surprised myself by the total weight I had gotten off these plants. I am really looking forward to my Blue Dream Harvest now since they are going to yield 2x as much as the GC.I don't have a smoke report because I want to cure it before I smoke. I want it to be perfect. But here's some pics of my dried GC, hope you enjoy. I have each plant numbered so you can go back to the first page to see each plant and then see her final weight.
> 
> View attachment 1082931This is GC#1. She was the runt of the bunch but still pulled of over an oz. Her total weight was 45.6 g.
> 
> ...


Nice looking buds my dude.

Keep up the good work! Actually, with a nice plump harvest like you've got.. you could probably take a few weeks vacation from growing. That's what I plan on doing after I harvest my last Nirvana Ice and Nirvana AK48. I should get 2 ounces from the Ice plant, and probably an ounce to an ounce and a half from the AK48 plant.. so that's enough bud to last me a while.. and so I figure I'll take a couple weeks off from growing. Plus, during my vacation from growing.. I plan on cleaning and steralizing my grow area.. plus I want to make a few adjustments as well. So that would be a great time to do those things since I won't have any plants going at the time.

anyhow, good work man. very good work especially for a first timer.

peace.


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 14, 2010)

Yesterday I brought out the first BD and chopped her. She was very very sticky and more leafy than the GC. It took quite a while to manicure. I just put on a lot of stand-up through my Xbox Netflix and time flew by. It looks like it produced almost double of what any of the GC produced. The nugs are much larger as well. The BD turned out very well it has some nice purple in it too. Today and tomorrow I'll be busy with the next 2 BD but I'll update just like I did with the GC harvest. I still don't have a smoke report on the GC yet because she hasn't finished curing yet.
BD#1


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2010)

cheechzilla said:


> I still don't have a smoke report on the GC yet because she hasn't finished curing yet.
> View attachment 1098521BD#1


Your patients is rediculous!


----------



## macdadyabc (Aug 15, 2010)

great job dude. thats easily twice as good as my first grow. Take the bestest large nug from each plant and save them all in ajar and just cure them indefinetly. U can take it out on special occassions and smoke some, but the more it ages the better it looks and smells and burns. I got a small quart jar with some nugs thats over three years since it was chopped, some was kush, and it turned golden! the best bud is the bud you grow yourself, ( not best quality, or "mine is the best" bulshit) you just know what it all took , and what went into it, ect. its a cool feeling


----------



## autoflowa (Aug 15, 2010)

looks like american clones out perform any foreign seedbank, as far as quality looking buds go.. them fucking nugs look sick!! some of these plants being grown from overseas seedbanks makes you wonder what the fuck we are actually growing sometimes is it just me???


----------



## jfa916 (Aug 15, 2010)

fuck thats a great yield hella bud great job


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 15, 2010)

pretty sick, I got an outdoor GC goin right now and this is gettin me excited.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 16, 2010)

That sounds like a good yeild buddy.


----------



## john4 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice man have fun drying now


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 16, 2010)

here's BD#2. I wasnt able to get pics of the 3rd but ill have pics when they are all dry and jarred. Then I will post the total of the BD and the total of all 6 plants.

Im so glad all the trimming is done.


----------



## jolly8541 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dude I like your diy hanging thingys, are those the tops of hangers? How did you make them? Props on your grow, on my first grow I got like 17g cured, very nice harvest!


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 17, 2010)

jolly8541 said:


> Dude I like your diy hanging thingys, are those the tops of hangers? How did you make them? Props on your grow, on my first grow I got like 17g cured, very nice harvest!


Those are actually paper clips. Just unfold them like you were to replace an ornament on a Christmas decoration and hook it between a nug stem or through the stem if you have a huge cola and cant get in between a stem.


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 20, 2010)

I jarred all the Blue Dream today and was surprised by the weight. I wish I was surprised in a positive way but that's not the case. The BD took 2 weeks longer to harvest and it looked like they were going to yield twice as much as the Green Crack, not the case. My guess is the GC has some dense ass nugs. Total yield of the 3 BD is 233.7 g/8.3 oz. The BD produced 2 oz. more than the GC. This is my first grow and I'm not sure if my yield per plant is good for a 600wHPS but it is what it is. My average yield per BD was 2.75 oz. and the GC was 2.06 oz per plant. I am happy with the total weight and it was right were I thought it would be. Total of all six plants is 407.2g/14.5 oz. My prediction was 12-13oz. so It came out an oz. more than I even expected. Still haven't smoked the GC but I will next week when the 3rd week over curing comes around. And if you could post your average plant yield for me so I can compare and thanks for all the support.


----------



## dieselboy (Aug 20, 2010)

pretty close to the setup im workin with now. very good work. and bud nugbong was right, great sum-up of the whole grow.


----------



## infinitihigh (Aug 20, 2010)

looks good nice harvest


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for checking my old grow out of my bagseed  I love those dreams.....I started the 2 i have while my other 3 girls was flowering lol but i hope they get plumped u like those haha i got a more indica dom dream strain vegging under 110w CFL for probably another week depending how much bigger it gets over time !! Enjoy


----------

